
The discussion of the letter to Tim Cook is shadow-banned on r/Apple - shengchalover
https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/ibnl35/i_fear_app_review_is_getting_too_powerful_its_no/
======
shengchalover
I have observed the thread for several hours and the pattern is very
noticeable. Every time there is an upvote, the is a downvote waiting for it.
The submission is around 45-47% upvoted. I ask HN folks to bring awareness to
this horrifying behaviour of r/Apple mods.

~~~
scott31
It is not shadowbanned, you can still reach the thread from 'new'. Also you
have no evidence that the mods are involved.

